# Because the sheath that came with it sucked.



## Bhutchens21 (Nov 10, 2010)

My first sheath....


----------



## Cassie_13 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Shealth*

I like this....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Not bad.my first one looked like a leather sock.


----------



## Bhutchens21 (Nov 10, 2010)

Cassie_13 said:


> I like this....


Yours is almost done by the way, Cassie. I had an incident last night; small matter of almost cutting the tip of my thumb off. :congrat:


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Nice Looking Sheath*

That's a nice looking sheath, especially for it being your first.


----------



## teotwawkimike (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey that's a cool sheath. About how long does it take to make one and is that the kukri style machete?


----------

